# Dog poops a lot need info about situation



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hi i have a 2 yr old female, she is on blue dog food. the light green one. she poops about 3 to 4 times a day. about half that poop is soft but comes out good, the other is perfect. harder/ more solid than the first one. i was wondering why does she poop that much, also the second she touchs grass she feels the need to pee never fails. can someone shed some light on this


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I would put my money on what some of the more knowladgable people on here that have been here much much longer then I have but I think thats normal. How much are you feeding her?
It sounds normal to me...Lets wait and see what the others have to say.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MarcF said:


> hi i have a 2 yr old female, she is on blue dog food. the light green one. she poops about 3 to 4 times a day. about half that poop is soft but comes out good, the other is perfect. harder/ more solid than the first one. i was wondering why does she poop that much, also the second she touchs grass she feels the need to pee never fails. can someone shed some light on this


How many times do you feed your dog? 
What is the amount you feed? 
How much water does the dog drink in a day?
How many times dogs the dog urinate?

Have you taken the dogs temp? 
How the dogs weight when up or down in the last few weeks?

What else do you give this dog Treats, Human food etc?


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well she just turned 2 yrs about 65 pounds,i feed her once a day about 3 cups of food im about to change her from puppy food to adult this month actually. and not really human food a treat at least once a day when i leave to go to work thats all. but she always pooped about that much and she drinks a ton of water a lot always had on that also.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MarcF said:


> well she just turned 2 yrs about 65 pounds,i feed her once a day about 3 cups of food im about to change her from puppy food to adult this month actually. and not really human food a treat at least once a day when i leave to go to work thats all. but she always pooped about that much and she drinks a ton of water a lot always had on that also.


your first mistake is that you kept this dog on puppy food until she was 2 .. puppy food is high in fat and protein. 
second what type of treats are you feeding Name please?

tons of water ... I need you to measure how much for me starting tomorrow .. so we have a count ok

Can you also please post a photo of her?

Thanks


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

okay illl make note of how much water she drinks a day tomorrow. and i was told by my vet its okay to keep her on that puppy food becuase her bones,body, and muscle still grows till about 2 yrs she turns 2 this month so i was going to switch her this month and the name of bones are the milk bones that you get at petsmart.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

if you got o my page i got a pic of her a new one in my albums and how do i add more pics into that album it only allows me to add one to begin and idk how to put more in after


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MarcF said:


> okay illl make note of how much water she drinks a day tomorrow. and i was told by my vet its okay to keep her on that puppy food becuase her bones,body, and muscle still grows till about 2 yrs she turns 2 this month so i was going to switch her this month and the name of bones are the milk bones that you get at petsmart.


If your vet told you to keep a dog on puppy food until it was 2 .. I'd be looking for a new vet. Not trying to be mean but all the vets I have worked for I have yet to have them EVER state that.

But that is here nor there at this point.

What food do you plan on going to?
Have you gotten the back so you can switch the dog slowly? 
Even though it is the same brand sometimes it can mess with the dogs system. So I highly suggest mixing it.

I also suggest you feeding her smaller more frequent meals ... twice a day. This might help her with digestion better .. I also suggest you giving her some yogurt b/c it will also help with the digestion ..

But let me know about her water intake tomorrow ...


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

idk which food i should give her or switch her on to. she is on blue the puppy one but this next food bag i buy is going to be an adult one. im going to switch her off by mixing the two food so she can adjust. but idk which one to switch her onto. can u suggest something


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Deb is giving good advice but I would like to add that you should be feeding twice a day, there are many reasons once a day is not good twice would be best. Yes the yogurt will help with digestion because what could be going on is your dog is not processing all the food and that why the dog is pooping so much. It is not normal to poop that much in a day but the fact you are feeding once a day and still on puppy food could be the problem. I like blue and you can just switch to the adult food they carry and you should be fine. Also are you using a measuring cup and that is how you know you are feeding 3 cups or are you guessing it is about 3 cups? I have had many clients say they feed 2 or 3 cups but come to find out they mean a big plastic cup to them is one cup. Overfeeding is my first guess to why the dog poops so much.

Also it will be interesting to see how much water your dog is drinking, that can be very important for a number of reasons.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

okay ill have the amount of water by tomorrow im seeing through out today how much she drink i do juts fill up a big plastic cup. for the blue they carry like 4 different colors each color consists of different ingredients how do i know which is best to choose. and what type of effect does the different foods have on my dog is one better then the other type of thing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you talking blue buffalo or blue wilderness? i think they are different foods, tell me which one and I will look at the types of adult and I can suggest one, I know Deb will too.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

blue buffalo is what she is on now but if the wilderness is better i can switch her to that because im switching her this month to adult food so i need to choose out the two. i would rather choose the one which is better the the better food in that group. and is your rates off your opinion or off that chart thing thats made up to rate dog foods?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

either one is good and I do like the blue buffalo and I have fed it before.
You have 3 choices in protein, chicken, lamb, and fish.
Fish is a good protein source and normally dogs with allergies go with the fish bases foods.
Now there is a debate on which one is better, chicken or lamb. My personal experience is my dogs do better on a chicken based food rather than lamb. they say lamb is suppose to be more digestible but again my dogs never did well on lamb and I feed chicken and have never had a problem.

My personal choice would be the chicken and rice adult formula.

I like the blue wilderness ingredients but I think the protein is way too high for any dog. JMO


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

also.. Milkbones are crap.. get a better treat


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

okay what type of bones are a good treat for her, and ill probably go with he fish because she does have allergies.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MarcF said:


> okay what type of bones are a good treat for her, and ill probably go with he fish because she does have allergies.


If your dogs has allergies you really should not be giving anything with CORN WHEAT OR SOY ....

Any of the BB or BBW will help you with an allergy dog...

Treats well there is treats out there that do not have corn wheat or soy in them but I suggest getting dehydrated liver treats or RAW bone


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hey she drinks anywhere from 14 cups to 18 cups a day depending on amount of exercise she gets.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Treats well there is treats out there that do not have corn wheat or soy in them but I suggest getting dehydrated liver treats or RAW bone


yes... dogs love Bil-jac liver treats .. its what my cousin gives to his dogs, but he tried to give Daisy one and she turned her head to it.. never saw anything like it.. lol.. i feed mine the dog biscuits from Costco..

its like $12 for a 15lb box and both biscuit formulas have Glucosamine and Chondroitin in the mix for a dog's hip and joint health

*Ingredients
*Lamb Meal & Rice Formula

wheat flour, lamb meal, rice flour, dried beet pulp, brewers dried yeast (with natural flavors), animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols - a source of vitamin E), dried egg product, fish meal, chicken liver meal, corn starch, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, Glucosamine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin A-acetate, D-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, niacin, biotin, copper sulfate, choline chloride, Chondroitin, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

crude protein - min 20%
crude fat - min 6%
crude fiber - max 5%
moisture - max 11%
Glucosamine - min 375mg/kg
Chondroitin - min 35mg/kg
calories - 129 per biscuit

INGREDIENTS:

Chicken Meal & Rice Formula:

wheat flour, ground whole wheat, chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, brewers dried yeast (with natural flavors), dried beet pulp, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols - a source of vitamin E), calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, glucosamine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin A-acetate, D-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, copper sulfate, choline chloride, Chondroitin, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

crude protein - min 25%
crude fat - min 6%
crude fiber - max 3%
moisture - max 11%
Glucosamine - min 375mg/kg
Chondroitin - min 35mg/kg
calories - 108 per biscuit


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

cEElint said:


> yes... dogs love Bil-jac liver treats .. its what my cousin gives to his dogs, but he tried to give Daisy one and she turned her head to it.. never saw anything like it.. lol.. i feed mine the dog biscuits from Costco..
> 
> its like $12 for a 15lb box and both biscuit formulas have Glucosamine and Chondroitin in the mix for a dog's hip and joint health
> 
> ...


Most of the ingredients in those treats are garbage and they can cause more allergy issues. WHEAT - CORN - SOY

Do not feed them


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hey she drinks anywhere from 14 cups to 18 cups a day depending on amount of exercise she gets. is that enough water for her on a daily consumption. and can you help me decide which food is better out these two

*Fish & Sweet Potato Recipe*

Crude Protein 22.0% min 
Crude Fat 12.0% min 
Crude Fiber 4.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Calcium 1.0% min 
Phosphorus 0.9% min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 1.3% min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min 
Beta Carotene* 5.0 mg/kg min 
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg min

*Large Breed Natural Fish and Oatmeal Recipe *

Crude Protein 26.0% min 
Crude Fat 12.0% min 
Crude Fiber 5.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Calcium 1.0% min 
Phosphorus 0.9% min 
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg max 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 1.0% min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min 
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg min 
Chondroitin* 300 mg/kg min

these both are blue buffalo. and again is that water amount enough, to much, or to little. *also keep in mind she has allergies for the food. and sometimes has dry skin.*


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Dang thats alot of water ... you need to do me a favor and go get her some gatoraide lemon flavor one. if you purchase the liguid one you are going to poor a cup of it into 3 cups of water. What we are going to do is bring up her electrolites. To see if this helps her. It truly sounds like she is deficating / urninating out them. 

Ok about which food "Fish & Sweet Potato Recipe" is the one you should get 


Let me know if this helps you in about 3 days after to get the gatoraide.

Also for her treats when you leave you are going to take 5 pieces of her new kibble and give that as her treat so you ONLY have her on that food


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Deb what about other problems, kidney's and diabetes with the huge amount of water. That is always the first thing I think about with water consumption like that. The fact it is younger dog worries me. Any thoughts on those ideas?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Deb what about other problems, kidney's and diabetes with the huge amount of water. That is always the first thing I think about with water consumption like that. The fact it is younger dog worries me. Any thoughts on those ideas?


Lisa ... I was thinking the samething but I wanted to see if it is just the fact that the dog is probably dehydrated b/c of deficating problems... 
So this is why I stated what I stated first before I put something else out there and scared the owner.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I completly understand and that's what I thought after I posted this.... Sorry not to scare the OP just something that pops in my head when I hear large amounts of water like that but as always other things can cause that. Sorry I am not jumping to conclusions on your pup and that fact he is so young it would not be likely that he wold have such a major issue.

I don't know if you answered this but did you say you use a 1 cup measuring cup or just a random cup when you measure food? it is a possibility that you are feeding too much if it is not a measured cup and just a large plastic cup. Over eating can make dogs increase water intake.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

no the cups i measure was the amount of water. i give her three and a half cups ,measuring cups, of puppy formula but she is going to be 2 years this month, i was recently untill about several days ago feedin her once a day buy i switched it to twice a day. she always housed her water down since day one i got her at 7 weeks. she had an uti at like 7 months of her life. it went away cus of treatment, then at a year and a half i got her checked for an other one just to make sure it was really gone and didnt come back. and it wasnt there. this month im switching her to adult food.


----------

